#    .
,    , ,   ,          12%      ,       ,     0%,      18%  ?    ,     12%,     6%?    ,    ,      .  ,    . .

----------

:  ///  -  ()  ?   18%  .



> ,


        .

----------

> :  ///  -  ()  ?


    ,  .     ?         ?




> 


.   ,  ,    .     "      ....". , , , ,    ,        ,     ,     .  :yes:  !

----------

> ?


    ,        ,       - .   12%      6%    .

----------

**,   .         .

----------


## 77

!
 "",             ... :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow: 
 :   (  )    .   ,        - .  :            .      -  .         .   (  , :Redface:      \):
1.               ?
2.            ?          ? (  )
3.      ,    18%,           ?
4.            ?
5.     ?    50 000 $
!

----------

1.  ?         ?



> ?


   .
3. 
4.  
5.

----------


## 77

,  !
  :      .       FCA. 
       ,      300 000.     50-100 .      ?     ,    ?    :  ,  , 1 000 000,      500 000.       ?
           ? :Redface:

----------

,   .        ?     .
        ,     .
     ?        ,    ? , ,         .

----------


## 77

!   . 
   :
1)   570= ( ..  70=)    570  86,50 ()
  600=,  ..  91,53
     91,53-86,50= 5,03
2)   500=,    76,27 
 70=  .
  600=,  ..  91,53
     91,53-76,27=15,26
,    ,         (  .   )

       .     -   :Frown:  
,    :         ?    ,   ?

----------

> ?


,     .



> 


   .

----------


## 77

!   !

----------


## E-lenochka

... .          ,    ? 12%      18 %   ?

----------

> 18 %


.    ,         .

----------

, !
    : >>.
  /  -. 
      ?
12%  ,    18%       12%? 
  - 18%  ?   ?

----------

12%,   ,    ,   0%.    12%  . 
,  ,     ?

----------

> 


  ?           .

----------

!    .      ,    ,    ,           ,    ,      ,     18%  .     ?     ,        .

----------

,     ,           1000000$,   30000,   ,100000$        .        ?

----------

> 


  ?  ?

----------


## welsh

-   .    .    , -  12%   .
   ,         (     )   18%   ,     .     .
     ,  ,  ?   ,    1 ...

----------

> 


.  ""?  ,       ?




> .


 ?

----------


## welsh

> .  ""?  ,       ?
> 
>  ?


 -    () 

  -     (.)     .
    .      18%    .

----------

:Embarrassment:    ?    



> .

----------


## welsh

()     .      ()    (.)    .. ..              .     ,   ?         .   ( ., -,   )

----------


## welsh

-      .

----------

"".    ,    .   - ,          .

----------


## welsh

" ".

  ( ).

 ,    -     . (     ).
   -  .

----------

(    ).    ,     .

----------


## ()

.
  .
      ,   .          , 18%   ?      ,        12%?

----------

> 


  ,      .





> 12%?


. ,          .            .   __   ,      .

----------


## ()

> ,      .
> 
> 
> . ,          .            .   __   ,      .


 !

----------

12%,      0%.

----------


## alex222222

> ,        ,       - .   12%      6%    .


,    .     .   12%    18%        . 2        .

----------

?   ,         -        ,   "" 12%,    "" 6%.   12  18   .

----------


## Belyi80

.     .

 .    ,    ( )  .      .     ?

----------

.

----------


## Belyi80

> .


  !!!

      ,  ? 16 ?     ? :Embarrassment:

----------

?
     .

----------

!
   !
      FCA ..,              , ..         (  ).   (      ),           煅       ..   ,       (    ),  CMR, ,         .   !    ????????

----------

> 


 ? 





> ?


         ,   41 60?

----------

, ,       -          12%,   0% ,               ,         .

----------

.

----------

> .

----------


## Lena_Ves

, .  .
   .
  /     0%     12%.
 - 18%      ?

----------

> /     0%     12%.


 ""       ?   ?

----------


## Lena_Ves

,      . 
1)     ,   18%      

2) ,         .       1 

3)         .     ?

----------

> .


  /    ""  ?

----------


## Lena_Ves

,  -    ,  +  12%

----------

,      .     ,    ,    ?

----------


## Lena_Ves

,     ,    -.

----------

.

----------


## vanyaama

.              -   . .

----------

!

    :                       12%.           .     18%                .     :            12%?

----------


## Lena_Ves

!
,     :
1) /           0%.   100.000 .     18%    18.000 .   /     .
          18.000  .

2)        /   3- .???

  ?

----------

> /     .


   .       .




> 


 ?

----------


## Lena_Ves

!  
" ?" - ,   ,   .       18%

----------


## _

, !

 ""      (  e-mail  ).  ,        . ,       . , ,     -  (  , ,       ..).

----------

,       ,       .

----------


## _

> ,       ,       .


    ,         .

----------

> . ,


      /  .       /.  ,     ,          .

----------


## _

! 
    ,     .

----------

,         .
             ,    ..
    ,     (  , .   ..)

----------

> , .   .


  .              ( 18      29.05.14)

----------


## 13021971

!

-   ,    15%,     ,      ,    0%.
    ?

----------

,      .

----------


## PolinEl

. 
    . , . 
  ,        ,        ? 
..    -     :  -    200 000,   50 000.  250 000,00.    250 000,00 .     - 200 000*20%=40 000. ?

----------

